# V Plow on 07 Sierra 1500.....anyone done it?



## Trubrit (Nov 29, 2007)

Hello,

Looking to get a Poly V onto a half ton Sierra. Got a few problems - wondered if anyone could help.

It's the "all new" shape 07 Sierra - so many companies don't even make the mounts yet. Probably some dremel work required to get through the plasic on the front valance.

Based upon my research - the plow companies don't want a law suit - so they always spec some crappy lightweight personal plow for half ton trucks. (but I see people driving 1500 Sierras all the time with 7ft 6" Westerns.)

This would be to do my 150 yard driveway in the Catskills. I think that the snow moves better off a poly plow and the v shape will make better headway going up a slight incline. The plow would be removed for highway use.


----------



## alaska dave (Nov 27, 2007)

*I wouldn't do it, If you love you're truck*

I just killed the front end then the engine on my 1997 GMC K1500 with a 500 lb. straight blade. The V plows weigh in at 950lbs. Now I know this means sure disaster for an independent front suspension truck. It's just a matter of time until repairs...Sorry, This is reality.


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

Here is a couple things you need to decide, do you want to spend 5K on a plow for just yoru own driveway?, How long do you plan on keeping the truck, it will be harder on it with a bigger plow, yes, but your not going to be breaking things constantly on it. The boss v plows weigh no more than a lot of the straight blades people are running, not to mention, being the the V formation you will have more of the weight towards the truck. The new trucks are also rated for heavier plows i noticed. What engine, cab configuration, and front axle do you have?


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

what configuration is your truck? Ext cab, reg cab? I like the theory that its your truck your the one who pays for it you can do whatever you want. But seriously though, have you looked into the new western MVP Plus they have a 7 1/2 ft Poly plow that weighs in around 840 versus a BOSS 8'2 Poly that will be around 880 if not alittle more. Yah its only a difference of 40-50lbs but thats just alittle less weight on the front end. Taking the plow off like you said for any other driving is a REAL plus so go ahead with the big V because it will help with deep snows. Good luck and put pics up when you get it!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I doubt it would handle it. front end would fail quick.


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

basher;441358 said:


> I doubt it would handle it. front end would fail quick.


I agree with Basher on this one. I run a straight blad on my 97, and have not had any major problems with my front end. However, the truck does squat about 3 inches when I lift the blade. A heavier V plow will definitly make it wear alot quicker. I would recommend sticking with a straight blade if anything.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

sechracer;441378 said:


> I run a straight blad on my 97, and have not had any major problems with my front end. However, the truck does squat about 3 inches when I lift the blade.


3"? jeez. My 98 with a 7.6 western pro drops an inch at most. My bars are only cranked a little to keep the plow wings from dragging at full angle.


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

Mark13;441714 said:


> 3"? jeez. My 98 with a 7.6 western pro drops an inch at most. My bars are only cranked a little to keep the plow wings from dragging at full angle.


Yeah, I'm going to deal with it again for this season, but come spring/summer, the front end is getting bump stops and either new Bilstein or new procomp shocks. 3 inches might be a little exaggeration, but its between 2 or 3 I would say, will measure it next time I put the plow on. But at full angle, the corner of the blade will scrape if I hit a small bump.


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 29, 2007)

Jt13speed;441347 said:


> what configuration is your truck? Ext cab, reg cab? I like the theory that its your truck your the one who pays for it you can do whatever you want. But seriously though, have you looked into the new western MVP Plus they have a 7 1/2 ft Poly plow that weighs in around 840 versus a BOSS 8'2 Poly that will be around 880 if not alittle more. Yah its only a difference of 40-50lbs but thats just alittle less weight on the front end. Taking the plow off like you said for any other driving is a REAL plus so go ahead with the big V because it will help with deep snows. Good luck and put pics up when you get it!


FYI its the New Shape Extended cab SLE 4x4 Z71 6ft bed. I figure that the difference in weight between the straight plow and the V is so little - plus with the V folded back, there is less of a moment on the mounting point and therefore less forces than a heavily cantilevered straight blade. I like the ultramount for fast on off - looks well designed.

I can't believe that some of these plows weigh almost half a ton! Jeez!


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

alaska dave;441318 said:


> I just killed the front end then the engine on my 1997 GMC K1500 with a 500 lb. straight blade. The V plows weigh in at 950lbs. Now I know this means sure disaster for an independent front suspension truck. It's just a matter of time until repairs...Sorry, This is reality.


???????????????????????say what????????????


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

Yah Trubrit plows, even the smaller ones these days are getting to be downright heavy. The western 7 1/2 ft MVP-Plus Poly Vee plow (around 840lb? includes the truckside mount) would be your best bet if you want to get one. Like i said before A boss 8'2 poly Vee is gonna end up at least 880lbs but probably closer to 900lbs becuase the truckside mounts are between 75 and 100lbs, on top of the 800lb plow itself...but whichever you get would suffice.

Im not saying these other guys are wrong that the plow being so heavy wont take a major tole on your front end, but this is how i look at it...buy the heavier V plow and easily break a trail out through the deeper snow on the first tryprsport, and take it off when your done .......or the alternative, buy a lighter-weight straight blade and be forced to beat the crap out of the truck to try and get through the deeper snow making more work then you have to.:crying:

ultimatley its up to you, haha Cant wait to see your new setup...remember pictures pictures pictures....im sry its an uncontrolable addiction


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Trubrit;441898 said:


> FYI its the New Shape Extended cab SLE 4x4 Z71 6ft bed. I figure that the difference in weight between the straight plow and the V is so little -
> 
> ??????????????
> Western 7'8" VEE plow 799lbs plus mount,
> ...


Western wisely limits you to a 7'4" suburbanite.

That truck barely has enough front suspension to carry itself around.

The days of 1500s carrying more then a mid/light weight plow are gone.

You bought what is basically a station wagon with an open back, thinking you have a work truck is a mistake.

IF you can get a mount that will allow the use of a 7'6" Vee (made by anybody) it would surprise me.


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 29, 2007)

basher;442033 said:


> Western wisely limits you to a 7'4" suburbanite.
> 
> That truck barely has enough front suspension to carry itself around.
> 
> ...


I've spoken to a few people who have put HD rated springs on the front end to avoid dive when the plow gets lifted. Sounds like a few hours with a spring compressor well spent. It's as long as a limo anyway - not like the ride is going to suffer.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Trubrit;442043 said:


> I've spoken to a few people who have put HD rated springs on the front end to avoid dive when the plow gets lifted. Sounds like a few hours with a spring compressor well spent. It's as long as a limo anyway - not like the ride is going to suffer.


 What ever.


----------



## MrBigStuff (Oct 4, 2005)

Years ago, I was looking for a 1500 extended cab and intended to put a full sized plow on it. Turns out, the 1500 extended cab frame was not rated to handle a plow (standard cab was OK). You had to go to 2500 or better with extended cabs. Maybe things have changed but since I planned to drive around with the plow mounted, I went with the 3/4 ton rather than second guess the mfr.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

alaska dave;441318 said:


> I just killed the front end then the engine on my 1997 GMC K1500 with a 500 lb. straight blade. The V plows weigh in at 950lbs. Now I know this means sure disaster for an independent front suspension truck. It's just a matter of time until repairs...Sorry, This is reality.


So your blaming IFS for all your problems? Anyway, I've had really good luck with 3/4 and 1 ton GMC trucks but I think your pushing the limits of the 1/2 ton NBS. The power train warranty will be denied on a half ton for sure, as soon as the V-blade goes on, along with the bigger springs. JMO


----------



## alaska dave (Nov 27, 2007)

*Yup.*

I only blame myself for putting the plow on a 1500. I had just sold my JD backhoe, the best way to move snow. and had previously had an 85 chevy 3/4 ton, that was rusting out in the body too much for me. And thought the 1500 would meet my needs. Well, after 37 feet of snow and being the first contractor into the 1 mile subdivision road everyday to my build site last winter. The truck would really heat up. I got tired of getting stuck and chaining up, so did the truck. Ball joints were barely hanging on at the end, my shop gave me the no-drive warning while we ordered parts. My shops here charge $90/hour to maybe fix the problem. And this was with the Western LSX 72, now replaced by the Suburbanite. Really the lightest plows with cab controls. Over time, even less, the heavier plows will wear hard on the IFS. Better stick some Timbrens in right away I would suggest.

The IFS, after quizzing many HD2500 owners is just not the right front end. It was the truck I wanted though and had to switch brands, I chose a solid axle Ram 2500, after passing on the Ford 250hd. It reall came down to long-term low problem, least amount of time put into plowing since it takes hours everyday to keep my own stuff open when it's dumping. A bucket loader would be by far the best way to move snow and a lot of it in the late winter when you get boxed in. But I got tired of the *$&@@ hydraulic catastraphes.

I did have to break down and buy a 10 hp blower right at the end of the season last year as the loaders were all busy and I could barely keep the driveway open. It works great, but you have to walk outside in the winter. Brrr. HA.

Lots of things will work to move snow, I hate to see someone get advice that will ruin their new truck. As someone said here, Western recommends only the Suburbanite for this model truck, that really says it all..No standard plow weight carrying ability on this truck.

Good luck, 
Dave


----------



## Jbowe (Mar 22, 2006)

*Weight*

Last year when the reverse went out in my 96 Dodge 1500 with a boss 7-6 I could not find a tranny in the state. So I ended up going down and putting the undercarriage on my 04 Dodge 1500 so I could take care of my clients while waiting for a tranny to be shipped in from Cali. What I found was this. The 04 handled the boss ok but I would not use it all the time. It is only a back up for when one of the other trucks breaks now. Its not in the same league as either my 96 1500 or 95 2500. Either of the older trucks will plow circles around the 04 without the worry of the front ends going out. I look at the new 1500 trucks as more of a country gentleman's daily driver then as a work truck. I believe that dodge is the only new truck design that still uses the straight axle in its 2500. I may be wrong but I think I am correct. For heavy plowing or commercial I would stay away from independent fronts. Just my personal opinion. On a second note if you look around and do your shopping right you can end up with a decent truck and plow for about the same cost as a new V plow. I did it. 95-V10 2500 Dodge with 87k miles on it. No dents or rust. 2250. used two year old western V 8-6 3000.00 complete, Installation 400.00 Total cost 5650.00 New Boss or western V @5900.00 This is in Alaska so you might even do better there.


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

first of all...nowhere did he say he was doing any kind of commercial work, its his own fricken driveway. This forum is the non-commercial one too. He even said he was going to take it off before driving on any highways. Im sry but i love how some people will encourage chevy and GMC HD owners to put overweight plows on their diesels, but as soon as anyone with a half ton 1500 wants to overload it for their own driveway only...:yow!:SHAZAAM your damned to the ends of the earth if you want anything bigger then a little plastic plow.

ok im done now...haha:waving: ppsssst....get the Vxysport


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

We have a BINGO


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

I used to plow with a 1500 forever, and we plowed our parking lot which is pretty decent sized. Since your only plowing your driveway and won't be commuting with the plow on, you should be ok. I'd go for it. The other reason it would be ok is because the big thing that kills your truck is driving with the plow up which puts pressure on the front end wesport:yow!:. Just using it to do your driveway would be totally fine.

P.S. I'm a picture junkie too.


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

i tried to quote, didnt work out so well. JT13Speed, put a V on the tractor!


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Take the advice of the guys on here who heed caution. Putting heavier springs on is NOT the answer. It is alot more to it than curing the sag. I Can come up with many solutions for this, including airbags, Timbrens, and the ultimate - heavier springs. But te rest of this front ed is NOT designed to hold this load....I don't care if it IS just to do 1 driveway. The truck is not designed and will NOT hold up to this. The hubs and bearings for instance are not rated for this type of weight. I have done repairs on too many trucks over too many years to EVER recommend to someone that this would even be remotely ok. You are looking to danger, and possibly even getting someone killed. Yeah, people can present the argument that when the wings are folded in, the weight is more balanced and all that,..but t is still that much weight on the front end...I don't care if the whole BLADE was 1 inch off the bumper. Yes, it IS more weight leverage when the plow is out...not less when it is in. Another thing, is that when you are in the scoop position, and lift something up (don't forget, you'll be lifting snow), that is when the most stress will be done. I promise you hat you will snap something in a short time. It may be a ball joint, it may be tie rod end or something, who knows...but that is why there's a difference in 3/4 ton parts and lighter 1/2 ton parts.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

csx5197;442317 said:


> I used to plow with a 1500 forever:


Every generation 1500 gets lighter. The "new" style GMC 1500 is a perfect example lighter duty then the truck it replaces, which was lighter duty then the truck it replaced etc....

The advantage of a Vee is increased efficiency, not a major factor when talking one driveway.


----------



## Jbowe (Mar 22, 2006)

*Weight and 1500's with IFS*

I understand its his truck and he says that he will only be useing it for his drive. But at least be honest with the guy. The minute he pulls into his drive with the shinny new v on the front the next thing will be his buddy neighbor asking him to do his drive then the neighbor on the other side and on and one. Relatives friends etc. So even if he says it will be only his drive anyone with any experience will know thats not how it will eventually work out. Now if hes a real a hole and hates his neighbors, relatives and people he knows then maybe he will just do his own. Use common sense and not put this V on the front of your nice new 1500. Use that money and find yourself a good used rig and then you will also have a truck you don't mind running to Lowes or Home Depot with to pick up the lumber for your new deck or other projects you may want to do and keep that nice new truck clean and in great shape for years to come.


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

Jbowe;442480 said:


> I understand its his truck and he says that he will only be useing it for his drive. But at least be honest with the guy. The minute he pulls into his drive with the shinny new v on the front the next thing will be his buddy neighbor asking him to do his drive then the neighbor on the other side and on and one. Relatives friends etc. So even if he says it will be only his drive anyone with any experience will know thats not how it will eventually work out. Now if hes a real a hole and hates his neighbors, relatives and people he knows then maybe he will just do his own. Use common sense and not put this V on the front of your nice new 1500. Use that money and find yourself a good used rig and then you will also have a truck you don't mind running to Lowes or Home Depot with to pick up the lumber for your new deck or other projects you may want to do and keep that nice new truck clean and in great shape for years to come.


Not to sound rude, but it's possible he doesn't have any neighbors. I know if I had a shiny new plow nobody would bother me.


----------



## Jbowe (Mar 22, 2006)

*Being Rude*

I am not trying to be rude. However most of the people on here know that to put a V plow on a new 1500 is not in the best interest of the owner nor of the truck itself. Case in point. I just bought an 8-6 V plow that came off an 03 Dodge 1500. The reason he took it off is because on the sixth time he used it he tore up the front end. Not sure what he did to it but he admitted it was a mistake putting the plow on a 1500. I have a Boss 7-6 on an 04 dodge 1500 and after using it twice decided that that was too much plow for the truck so now its only used in case of another truck breaking down. I was just pointing out that to say your only use will be for your own drive is a bit naive because thats just not how it ends up with most people. There is the rare occasion I guess where you live 30 miles from your closest neighbor but thats a rarity. I apologize if what I said was offensive to anyone. But I am not the kind to not tell it like it is, good or bad. To many people would say just do it, its yours then laugh their butts off when the truck breaks because they knew better to begin with but like seeing someone with a new truck they can't afford make a bad mistake. Thats all I have to say on this and he can do whatever he wants. Its his truck and his money. But its a bad mistake because a V is just to big and too heavy for what he has.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

I would agree that a 1500 should not be equipped with a v-plow. Certainly not in the best interest of your vehicle.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I used to have a 1997 Chevrolet 1500 that was cut in half and extended into a 4 door by a custom company called Centurion (i believe?) it had a 6 foot bed and we had a 7.5 foot Fisher MM on it this was all done to it before the origional owner even took it home from the dealership. It squatted a little but we still plowed our lot with it for many many years and it never let us down. I sold it to my friend and hes still using it at about 150,000 miles or something


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

just was wondering if you had made a decision on what Plow your getting?


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

sechracer;441781 said:


> Yeah, I'm going to deal with it again for this season, but come spring/summer, the front end is getting bump stops and either new Bilstein or new procomp shocks. 3 inches might be a little exaggeration, but its between 2 or 3 I would say, will measure it next time I put the plow on. But at full angle, the corner of the blade will scrape if I hit a small bump.


Ok, I measured it lastnight. Inside the wheel wells, the truck squats 1 inch. Plus tire sag...... Just seemed to me like it was more....


----------



## svelasquez (Nov 28, 2007)

*Need info. about my GMC 1500*

Hey guys, I've been reading through the discussion here and am afraid that I might be heading for trouble. 2 mos. ago, I needed a "work truck" for my landscaping / handyman business. Budget was a major concern so I wound up with an '04 GMC 1500 ext. cab & 8ft. bed. The truck was modified by the original owner and has a beefed up suspension but I don't know any of the details (I'm researching that now).

This week, I purchased a Meyer 7 1/2 ft. plow with pump, control and all the fixin's. I haven't mounted anything yet, but after reading these posts, I'm afraid that I've got the wrong setup.

Understanding that I might have to furnish you with more information, but can I plow with this thing or what? My intention is to do primarily residential driveways. Don't have any commercial work yet.

Please help.

Steve in NJ


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

svelasquez;445306 said:


> Hey guys, I've been reading through the discussion here and am afraid that I might be heading for trouble. 2 mos. ago, I needed a "work truck" for my landscaping / handyman business. Budget was a major concern so I wound up with an '04 GMC 1500 ext. cab & 8ft. bed. The truck was modified by the original owner and has a beefed up suspension but I don't know any of the details (I'm researching that now).
> 
> This week, I purchased a Meyer 7 1/2 ft. plow with pump, control and all the fixin's. I haven't mounted anything yet, but after reading these posts, I'm afraid that I've got the wrong setup.
> 
> ...


You should be fine with that setup.


----------



## tkrepairs (Nov 28, 2007)

all i can think of is snap crackle and pop. fisher LD 7'6" is 487# fisher RD 7'6" is 630# fisher 7'6" v-blade is 849# -- there is a huge difference in weight for these types of plows - over 200# more for the v-blade! a half ton is just risky for such a heavy plow. fisher website even only recommends the homesteader - 250# plow - for that truck!


----------



## MrBigStuff (Oct 4, 2005)

Said it before, will say it again- I don't believe that chevy offers a plow prep package on 1500 series EXTENDED cabs due to the frame limitations. If you look at their web site under the Silverado (too lazy to look up GMC counterpart) the plow prep package is only available on the REGULAR cab 4x4 models only. There's a real good reason the manufacturer doesn't recommend heavy plows on the front of these models. You have to step up to the 2500 if you have an extended cab.

Can you get away with it? Maybe, but do you want to be on the recieving end when your warranty is voided or you have some problem on the road and potentially injure someone?

You may want to contact Chevrolet and get their official answer...


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

MrBigStuff;442172 said:


> Years ago, I was looking for a 1500 extended cab and intended to put a full sized plow on it. Turns out, the 1500 extended cab frame was not rated to handle a plow (standard cab was OK). You had to go to 2500 or better with extended cabs. Maybe things have changed but since I planned to drive around with the plow mounted, I went with the 3/4 ton rather than second guess the mfr.


+1 I just bought an 07 NBS silverado 2500 HD. I was told by the dealer that i could not mount a plow on a 1500 extened cab, but i could on a 1500 standard cab with plow prep package good luck finding one of those. I wanted the towing capacity, and less headache with repairs, so i compromised an extended cab for a 2500 HD standard cab. I really think it all depends on the dealer, i see 1500 extended cabs all the time with plows. My opinion is it will jsut cost more money sooner for maintenance on the front end.


----------



## MrBigStuff (Oct 4, 2005)

People do things that violate guidelines all the time and some get away with it without ever having any serious trouble. Once you accept money for work, you're considered a professional and along with that comes some additional liability. Risking your own equipment is only one part of the equation. Doing something like this also exposes the other people on the road to your choice. I was glad to see someone else felt the same way about it.

The point of the extended cab is not the suspension, it's the extended frame. The extended frame on the 1500 isn't reinforced well enough to take the pounding you might encounter when plowing along with the additional load cantilevered off the front of the truck.

Nice truck choice!!! Hope you have many years of troublefree service out of it.


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 29, 2007)

*V plow on GMC 1500 blah blah...*

OK here's the deal.....Go to a plow manufacturers website and spec a regular bodied Sierra 1500 with the 4.3 v6 engine and you can get a mount for a heavier plow. "The Man" doesn't want you to put a plow on a new Sierra / Silverado 1500 - because he wants to sell 2500s to guys who plow. (fact)

The 2 extra cylinders weigh nothing! With the regular cab, they know that you are not going to be carrying 6 adults (worst case scenario) - so they legally allow a larger plow.

So as long as you are plowing your own property, at less than 10mph, on your own - do what you want...this is America, god damn it!


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

sooooo you get a plow yet or what? Im really excited to see how it turns out!


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

Jt13speed;452264 said:


> sooooo you get a plow yet or what? Im really excited to see how it turns out!


x2 :bluebounc


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

Trubrit;442043 said:


> I've spoken to a few people who have put HD rated springs on the front end to avoid dive when the plow gets lifted. Sounds like a few hours with a spring compressor well spent. It's as long as a limo anyway - not like the ride is going to suffer.


I want to see this truck with a v-plow

I dont see how any one can think this truck could run a v-plow.That truck prolly doesnt have enough payload capacity to haul enough ballast not to mention the weight rating on the tires.I dont see any plow installer putting one on.
A lightweight plow maybe 450lb at the most.

And two the comment about a few hours with a spring compresser,that truck prolly has torsion bars no spring to compress.

But like everyone has said its your truck,break it if you like.

Post pics when you get it.


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 29, 2007)

*V Plow blah blah*

FYI, I'd be fitting the new Rancho coil spring dampers that work on the 07+ Sierra. Up to a 2.5" lift for $350 a pair front ($200 a pair rear). 35" wheels can be fitted. 9 position adjustable ride heights by turning a dial on the side of the shock (can even be done remotely from inside the cab). wesport

So, you set the height to stock on the road and jack it up when you pick up the extra weight. Gotta love new technology, man! purplebou

http://www.gorancho.com/html/products/shocks/quicklift.html

Picked up a mint 7ft 6" Pro Western Ultramount system for a grand on ebay - amazing deal - saved around $3K. So the V Plow is out of the window for this season - sorry to dissapoint y'all. But thanks for the excellent feedback :salute:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

stangman35;452516 said:


> I want to see this truck with a v-plow
> 
> I dont see how any one can think this truck could run a v-plow.That truck prolly doesnt have enough payload capacity to haul enough ballast not to mention the weight rating on the tires.I dont see any plow installer putting one on.
> A lightweight plow maybe 450lb at the most.
> ...


The new halfer doesn't have tb's.


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

You cant adjust the ride height with those shocks. They give you a couple inches of lift when installed but the shock is the only thing adjustable not the ride height.


----------



## tkrepairs (Nov 28, 2007)

according to the boss website, the poly v 8'2" weighs 30lbs more than the 8'2" steel?? get the steel plow....
and also a lift kit doesn't compensate for extra weight.... sure it will be higher off the ground when its on but the new suspension you are buying will fail the same as the stocker. so when you have the plow the front of your truck will go down about 3" with a v-plow, and the back will come up about 2-3"..... throw in some ballast of about 8-900 pounds, juice the tires with more air, and the sweat will pour from that truck. i love my GM she'll take a beating, but overloading is asking for it. good luck


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

do you have pictures yet?


----------



## TNT Lawncare (Oct 23, 2006)

I have a Blizzard 7'6" Speedwing on my truck. It weighs 585lbs. I would take that over a v plow any day.


----------



## JCStrasser (Dec 11, 2005)

If you are just doing your driveway with a 1/2 ton, have you thought at all about a rear mounted pull plow? I do our 1/3 mile private unpaved road with a pull plow. It works great. Slides into the receiver hitch.


----------

